
Ask HN: Are you using Brave for daily browsing? - farnsworthy
Any thoughts and impressions, concerns (privacy, security, etc.)?
======
dabockster
For me, the advantages are negated by the fact that it's still using Chrome's
rendering engine. So, in my view, it's nothing more than a Chrome reskin.

~~~
alwillis
Except for the zero knowledge proof system for not leaking private browsing
information, a cryptocurrency wallet for micro payments for content creators
and enabled by default blocking of ads, tracking, malvertising and
fingerprinting scripts, yeah, it’s just like Chrome. ;-)

------
bishopknight
No, it's not very good.

------
alwillis
Allowing users to control how their browsing history is used for monetization
is the future and Brave is way ahead here.

I use Brave everyday as a secondary browser, particularly when I need to
access sites that run anti-ad blocking scripts which Brave handles better than
any other solution I’m aware of. And of course I use Brave to get familiar
with the Brave payments system.

Keep in mind this is a fairly early beta; version 0.20.29 just came out today;
dozens of issues and bugs were fixed: [https://github.com/brave/browser-
laptop/releases](https://github.com/brave/browser-laptop/releases)

------
imauld
I'm writing this comment with it now. I use it as my daily driver on my home
machine when running in Windows (FF when booted in to Linux). I use Chrome at
work because of integrations we have with Chrome.

I'm pretty happy with it. I do notice some sites are wonky in it compared to
Chrome, most notably medium. However I don't visit those sites very often and
when I do if it becomes an issue I just open it in Chrome and then come back
to Brave. I have it set as my default browser and there is a notable lag when
clicking a link in Slack or another non-browser app for the tab to open in
Brave. A minor annoyance but not really an issue for me.

I'm content with it.

------
partisan
I wanted to use it, but there is one "feature" that I don't like: Private tabs
share the same data. On safari on iOS, I can log into two different accounts
on two different tabs. In Brave, both accounts are logged in at the same time
on both tabs.

------
quantumfoam
I use Waterfox on desktop and it's the brand-less FF with all the tracking
crap disabled. Hardly ever have to resort to using FF Quantum but when I do,
rest assure, there's the song and dance every single time of having to go in
about:config and adjust/disable everything.

On mobile, Brave with PIA's killswitch enabled for daily browsing but it
doesn't matter because of GCM and I can't seem to rid myself entirely of
Google.

------
DavidDoes
Still on Safari, myself. Haven't found a private browser that is on both Mac
and iOS that will sync bookmarks across the two.

~~~
abusoufiyan
Firefox will

------
uzername
I use Brave's mobile browser daily, and have for months. It renders like
Chrome mobile as far as I can tell, it's at least as fast, and compared to
Firefox mobile, I don't need to add another plugin to block ads.

I'm not really interested in the whole BAT thing that Brave is trying, and
haven't heard much else about privacy or security lately.

------
ezekg
I don’t use it for my day to day simply because it doesn’t have my
history/autocomplete from Chrome/Safari. I do however use it quite often when
cooking because most recipe sites are loaded with ads that either make reading
a recipe an annoyance or the site crashes my iPad’s browser 10 minutes in.

------
feistypharit
I've found it good on mobile, but for desktop osx, it wasn't very good. Lots
of broken sites.

------
fegul
I use it almost exclusively on Android. I'll use Brave if I want to keep tabs
open for a while and Firefox Focus if it's just a fleeting read.

------
wizzerking
Vivaldi for me. SRWAre Iron and PaleMoon for backup OS Mint 18.2 x64

------
kleer001
I tried a couple times, but it was slow as mud.

------
Intimatik
I use it as my sole browser on Android

------
throwaway636
on mobile yes, would love to use on mac but plugin are mess right now

------
alexnewman
Of course!

------
digitalether
it never works when pulling it from the AUR for arch linux

